
3D/VR Tours just went open source - andelar
https://github.com/livetourlab/live-tour-lab
======
andelar
Amazing companies like Matterport and YouVisit has popularised "3D Tours" /
"VR Tours". I felt it was time for a free open source alternative, that allows
adding _code_ into the VR tour, hence the word "Live" in LiveTourLab. It is
ambitious to take on a billion dollar industry as a dev, but with the power of
open source, I know it can be done. If you like it, please contribute or
support by starring the repo. Cheers // Anders, main developer

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
andelar
Good point, you are right. I tried now but it becomes marked as a duplicate of
this post.

~~~
brudgers
I suggest contact the moderators using the |contact| link at the bottom of the
page.

